
Show HN: Decided to sell my Voxel engine source - nergal
So to finance a bit of my time for indiedev, I decided to put up full source code for my Qake - Voxel engine. $10 for full source.<p>Buy on site: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;qake.se&#x2F;demo&#x2F;
======
obihill
This looks interesting. I couldn't figure out how to play it though. It would
be good if you turned this into something like a course on "How to build a
simple Role Playing Game with HTML5". It might take some time to put together,
but you'll probably be able to monetize that better.

